# Solved: How to Insert Video Clips into FrontPage?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

How do I insert video clips into front page2000? I followed the instructions,but all I get is a little x on the page, which when clicked opens up to basic info about the video, but not how to play it or have it set so that people can just click on it and play it when they go to the site.

Help?


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

Inserting a video is pretty straight foward. You insert it just like you would a picture. Here are a few things I would check.

Right click on the X and see if it lists the path. Some times Front Page doesn't actualy follow through with links when inserting pictures. By that I mean it will keep the link location as the one on your computer. So instead of a http://Yourdoamin.com/movie.avi it will have c:\My Documents\Moview.avi.

What type of movie file are you trying to use in your page. If it is not a common file format you may need a external program associated to view the movie.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks Talismanic- well, it's just a real media file, produced by MGI videowave 4. But the extension they give is .rm, whereas in frontpage2000, it wants the .ram extension. I changed that, so frontpage see it when I go to look for it, but once again I just get the x on the page. When you click on the x you get the "picture properties" dialog box, and yes, the path listed is on my hard drive. Do I need to physically place the video clip file into frontpage's folder for this web site ("images", or whatever...)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

I think the easiest thing to do is just edit the path to the Movie file. If you right click the file in FP you should have the option to edit the hyperlink. 

If not, you will have to go into HTML view and edit it there. Let me know if you need more help or post a link to the page and I will help you edit the code.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

What path should I give it? sorry if this is naive, but I'm a little unsure....i tried placing the video clip directly in the web site folder,but it doesn't change anything.

As I understand, the video clip should not be on my hard drive; it should be accessed from the web site folder,correct? I mean, I don't have a server; this is just a private little wedding web site (I have other web sites and they work perfectly, although none have video, just pictures.)

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Talismanic (May 25, 2000)

Ok I found a Real Player file on my hard drive and tried it out. Front Page does not play embedded Real Player files. I too got the X. So this is how you have to do it. Import the real player file into your web and put a link on the page to the file just like you would to another HTML page. Real Player or Windows Media player will then open the file for you.

I put a test file on the web here for you to try the path is also included in the page.

[Edited by Talismanic on 03-21-2001 at 03:44 PM]


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Well, that worked perfectly! ! I'll just create some snazzy icons for the links and there you go...thanks for the help; I appreciate it

BJ


----------



## jim rich (May 20, 2003)

re: Import the video file into your web.

....exactly how do you do that? Does the file have to be somehow put in my local hard drive web page and then uploaded by Frontpage to the website?

thanks,

jim
www.jimmyrichmusic.com


----------

